# Clips, Straps, Clipless??



## RobbD (Feb 17, 2010)

I just bought a 2009 Fuji Roubaix from performance bike in Seattle, WA and am in need of some pedals (it didn't come with any). I am new to road biking, will be using this bike for commuting, training for/ riding in my first triathlon this summer, and (depending on my fitness level come time) the STP (next year for sure). 
I am wondering what kind of pedals I should buy: Toe Clips, Straps, or Clipless? Price is a bit of a factor, although I am willing to spend a little more if it'll be worth it. What are the pros and cons of clips vs. straps? Should I wait until I've gotten more experience to buy clipless? Thanks!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Go clipless right away. Almost anyone (myself included) who for many years rode or raced with toe clips and straps can clearly remember (and continues to bless) the day when they first affixed clipless pedals to their bikes and finally found pure bliss for their feet. If you want/need to wait a while before buying clipless pedals and the shoes you need for them, just use cheap platform pedals with sneakers for a while.

For what it's worth, toe clips OR straps never really played. The standard racer and "serious" rider of the 1970s and before used toe clips (the metal cage you stick your feet in), *and* straps (the leather thingies you cinched down tight before a sprint) *and* cleats (the pieces of metal or plastic on the bottom of your shoes whose groove slotted over the back part of the pedal). Using any of these without the other was considered sort of, well, touristy and silly. But people did ride across the USA with sneakers stuck into clips 'n straps (no cleats), and lived to tell about it.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Wim is correct, clipless.
Choices with clipless are nearly endless. You need to decide first the style of pedal you are looking for that best suits your intended use (road, spd, touring, campus) as this will vary your shoe choices as well.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Go clipless from the start, you may need a little time getting use to them but well worth. I will never go back to anything else. Even put them on my mountaim bike!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

wim said:


> Go clipless right away. Almost anyone (myself included) who for many years rode or raced with toe clips and straps can clearly remember (and continues to bless) the day when they first affixed clipless pedals to their bikes and finally found pure bliss for their feet. If you want/need to wait a while before buying clipless pedals and the shoes you need for them, just use cheap platform pedals with sneakers for a while.
> 
> For what it's worth, toe clips OR straps never really played. The standard racer and "serious" rider of the 1970s and before used toe clips (the metal cage you stick your feet in), *and* straps (the leather thingies you cinched down tight before a sprint) *and* cleats (the pieces of metal or plastic on the bottom of your shoes whose groove slotted over the back part of the pedal). Using any of these without the other was considered sort of, well, touristy and silly. But people did ride across the USA with sneakers stuck into clips 'n straps (no cleats), and lived to tell about it.


Here's a big, big, big AMEN to this. :thumbsup:


----------



## rickm (Oct 24, 2005)

ditto, for any serious rider or anyone riding more than just once a week around the neighborhood, you gotta go clipless. more control, more power, easier to get out of than straps and toe-clips.

http://www.bikepartsexpress.com/C463/PD6482.html


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

There are combination pedals out there. Nashbar sells a pair for about $40. That said, as someone who raced the old clips, cleat, strap thing:

CLIPLESS!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Clipless. If you are commuting, I'd at least look at shoes intended for mountain biking. They have a more walkable sole which comes in handy walking from the bike rack to your destination.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Go Clipless right away as others have said.
I use SIDI Road Shoes and Speedplay ZERO Pedals.


----------



## RobbD (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha, well I guess the jury is in on this one. I'll check ebay and other sites to see if I can get a good deal on some shoes. Thanks everyone for your input, it's appreciated!


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

*Just in case...*

...there's still the slightest doubt in your mind, go clipless.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

obviously clipless...
and btw, 'clips' and 'straps' are the same thing. you need to have clips if you have straps...pretty much.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Loraura said:


> Clipless. If you are commuting, I'd at least look at shoes intended for mountain biking.  They have a more walkable sole which comes in handy walking from the bike rack to your destination.


+1. If you're a commuter, definitely look at mountain biking shoes. You can walk in them without damaging your cleats. I don't personally use them, but the benefits outweigh any shortcomings with that setup- if there are any shortcomings.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I totally agree.

ROAD = SIDI and SPEEDPLAY ZERO; Most road shoes and cleats are definitely NOT for walking. Just a little dust or dirt can play havoc with SpeedPlay Cleats.

For Committing and Waling I use MTB Shoes and Cleats/Pedals. The Cleats are recessed and don't affect walking much.

I personally like Shimano M520 Pedals and SPD Cleats, but there are lots of MTB Shoes, Cleats and Pedals to choose from.

I would try to be Brand Specific and use Same Brand Pedals and Cleats. Works best for me.


----------



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

RobbD said:


> I just bought a 2009 Fuji Roubaix from performance bike in Seattle, WA and am in need of some pedals (it didn't come with any). I am new to road biking, will be using this bike for commuting, training for/ riding in my first triathlon this summer, and (depending on my fitness level come time) the STP (next year for sure).
> I am wondering what kind of pedals I should buy: Toe Clips, Straps, or Clipless? Price is a bit of a factor, although I am willing to spend a little more if it'll be worth it. What are the pros and cons of clips vs. straps? Should I wait until I've gotten more experience to buy clipless? Thanks!


 Go back to Performance and buy a set of Crank Brother Candies for $60 and some Shimano mtb shoes and never look back.


----------



## czacharyasz (Dec 24, 2009)

like everyone has said..clipless is the best way to go. it may take a few rides before you feel comfortable with them, but once that day comes, you will never look back. i use them on my mountain and road bikes and wouldnt even consider ever riding flats or straps again.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Loraura said:


> Clipless. If you are commuting, I'd at least look at shoes intended for mountain biking. They have a more walkable sole which comes in handy walking from the bike rack to your destination.


+1 to that


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had at least one cycling friend switch back to regular pedals with stiff soled shoes due to joint problems that couldn't be resolved. Seems like most people are fine with clipless but evidently some aren't.


----------

